# como construir humidificador casero



## marceloramon (Oct 31, 2007)

A Quien Corresponda:

      Por este medio solicito ayuda para construir un humidificador casero para una persona enferma de edad avanzada , si hay algo de sencillo se los agradecere mucho de antemano gracias.

                 marceloramon


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

Un ventilador que sople contra un trozo de toalla, esta toalla estara sumergida en agua en un extremo y frente al ventilador el resto. 
Se puede lograr humidificar el ambiente vaporizando agua con calor, pero viviendo en Mexico no me parece adecuado, ya deben tener bastante temperatura.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Otra opción es con un pequeño compresor de aire y hacer un pequeño inyector o adaptar el de una pipeta de nebulizacion de las que se usan en los hospitales.

Los tubos deben ser de muy pequeño diámetro, el de aire mas ancho que el otro y depende su funcionamiento de la presión de aire. Aproximadamente 1 o 2 mm de diámetro para empezar a probar.

Saludos.


----------

